# Attic door insulation cover



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I was seeing if anyone had either bought one or made one? Found some 

different ideas and will probally build some kind of light weight insulated 

box of some sort. Maybe hinged not sure yet, but will be better than the

way it is now. Thanks for any advice. Attatched some pics of a few ways

two do it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those are two great ideas!


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

Try Glenn Jewell 281-286-4822.... he is in League City

He has installed 2 attic covers for me. I think they make a lot of difference. They have a large zipper that makes it easy to open and close.


----------

